# Week of Sept. 20th fishing



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well i have been on vacation for a few days now and have been hitting the carp pretty hard. Yesterday my partner and i hit a new spot he hit the day before with very good results.
He scouted & pre-fished this spot and found LOADS of big carp in it. His count for the first trip in 3 hrs. was 7 on the bank(one a 10 lb. mirror, his smallest fish of the trip), 4 lost.
The nest day we hit it together and with in 15 mins. he had the first fish on, a healthy 20 lber. the bite was fast and these fish faught for everything they were worth..total was 11 fish in 3 hrs.
Dave , like myself, has caught carp all his life, heck we used to target carp all the time during the day waiting on night fall to fish for flatheads.
He has now caught the EURO bug and purchased a Fox X-pod and a pair of Wackerbaits alarms(very nice alarms i might add)...almost every trip we take now he never fails to say...." how the heck did we fish for so many years with out these alarms?"...i just lol and say, yea its hard to imagine fishing without them now, no turning back  .
Well this is just one of the trips in the last few weeks, but each trip has paid off very well with many high teen/ low 20 lb. fish. We are both fishing the "method" and each have our own mix that has been working VERY well for us.
Since i have'nt been hearing anyone else posting about thier catches, i thought i'd break the ice so to speak. Come on guys, if your not out taking advantage of the consistant bite these past few weeks, ya better get ready because the fall frenzy is about to begin real soon.

Friday we are going in early and fishing this spot til we are tired(or out of bait)...let ya know how it turns out after we hit it hard.

Scott


PS heres Dave's 20 lber...ive kind of slacked off taking pics. of my low 20's..hope'in for BIGGER fish on the next alarm scream, so i wont bore ya with my pics.   Also, i altered the pic. background a little bit, hey we all have our secrets..lol. Now if i can just get him to hold the fish correctly...lol
Hey its better than the pic. of his 25 lber...it was almost laying on its side and i didnt notice as we were trying to hurry and get the fish back in the water.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Very nice fish. You have sure been doing some hauling of late. I managed two carp today, nothing big. I prebaited the area before I left and am confident they'll be more and bigger fish there tomorrow.

I'll be fishing in the Columbus area next week - probably all day Tuesday and Wednesday - maybe Thursday if the bite is really good. I'll send some emails out tonight and let everybody know where I'm going to be fishing at in case they want to join me.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I've finally started to get back into the swing of things...still too busy to get out as often as i'd like. Here's a nice mid-teen fish caught on sweet corn in a PVA. Only had a few hours to fish, but i managed a couple of commons.

Scott, you sure do have me tempted to go out and do some scouting on the river...sounds like my time might be most efficiently spent there rather than waiting for the bite on the local reservoirs.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

CW, nothing compares to rivers & streams for faster action(and a variety of size fish). If ya find a nice big riffle-hole-run section, the fish will be there. Plus a slight current to carry your bait scent or chum down stream is always a + to get them going...unlike lakes where you have to search hard & visually see fish in order to get fast action, or chum the heck out of a "known" spot for a few days. On short trips with lakes you have to wait longer to draw fish your way(waste of time for me).
Carp are like cats and prefer to hold in a hole or below a rifle..easy pickins for me.
The other night I fished the same lake spot i got my 36lber...sat for 6 hrs with out a carp run(had many channel cats though). I just dont have the time to waste fishing lakes, i prefer to CATCH instead. 


Scott


----------

